# North West



## forefortheday (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone fancy playing around the Pool let me know.

I'm free most weekends Saturday is the best day for me.

Usually play here...........

http://www.beaconparkgolf.com/


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2009)

FFTD i'm always up for a round mate. just pm me or put it up on this page.


----------



## RGuk (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd be keen - come the good weather. I expect TonyN would come along if he's not out with the Whippets.

Keep me in mind and PM me once the arctic conditions have gone!


----------



## vig (Jan 18, 2009)

i'd be interested in the spring/summer.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 18, 2009)

once the weather picks up just pm me


----------



## RGuk (Jan 18, 2009)

We are getting quite a nice little enclave up in the NW!

Roll on the spring....


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses gents!

Hows about the last Saturday in Feb the 28th?

We could play the Beacon, it's Â£17 on a Saturday but is very hilly so if people fancy a gentler round any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like we've got a few fair weather golfers in the ranks. Come on lads get a jumper or waterproofs on and a round of golf sorted!


----------



## ball_basher (Jan 19, 2009)

hello there tony , 

just thinking it would be great to organise a comp  at a local course between the north west members .... if we can get enough of us we could probably get a special deal for the whole day , obviously it would have to be in the summer , 

i dont know how easy this would be or indeed how many would be up for it to make it worthwhile .... 

just a thought guy's   

tony , i should be available for a bash on the 30th or 31st jan or anybody else who fancies it .....


----------



## evita4 (Jan 19, 2009)

I organised a get together in Preston last year and had 8 attendees.  I would think another one in this area would be even better supported in 2009.


----------



## teetime72 (Jan 19, 2009)

Count me in when the weather picks up after Feb.


----------



## vig (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not a fair weather golfer.  Head greenkeeper will back me up on this ("you're the idiot that was still out on the course in that?")
I do however have
Belfry next week.  Goswick Mid Feb, Smiffy's cross forum and a few other away days pencilled in including HTL's Celtic manor jolly.

I normally work Saturday's so that would be a none starter until the daylight hours get longer.

Around Manchester would suit me but date also needs to suit.

Isn't the de vere course around manchester (i forget the name)?


----------



## evita4 (Jan 19, 2009)

and I bet you were still in polo shirt and sleeveless top eh Dave


----------



## vig (Jan 19, 2009)

Where YOU been, gloria   ?

No I had a sleeveless shower top on.  Less to get wet and dry out afterwards.

You back in circulation now?


----------



## TonyN (Jan 20, 2009)

I can find someone to have the whippets!

Defo up for it, ya know me! Me and FFTD played in -7 NYE.

Think we will have some really sucessful meets this year in the N.West. I hope the weather is good to us though!

Andy, welcome back! we missed you!  guess what I did the other week, Topped my driver in the big lake. O how I chuckled!


----------



## gjbike (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry lads due to being at Goswick links the week before got to take HID out on the saturday feb 28


----------



## evita4 (Jan 20, 2009)

You guys will all have to come up to my new club in the Spring.

http://www.penworthamgc.co.uk


----------



## TonyN (Jan 20, 2009)

Actually, would probably make sense to move this back a little being so close to Goswick.

Thinking about it, I would struggle to make this date too.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok any date suggestions?

And any ideas on format?

Fancy doing something a bit different from the usual


----------



## RGuk (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not exactly a fair weather player, but I don't tempt fate! Late Feb (3rd week) is one of the most popular weeks for snow. The weather usually takes a turn for the good around mid-March, so I say look at the end of March.

I think it would be great to "invent" an interesting format....something that means a 10 on the 1st hasn't ruined the chance of contributing!

Something like stableford where we team up in 2s or 4s (or even more) and take the "best" nett score/points for each hole acheived, making ONE card.


----------



## vig (Jan 20, 2009)

You guys will all have to come up to my new club in the Spring.

http://www.penworthamgc.co.uk

Click to expand...

Is there any water Andy?


----------



## brazzy (Jan 20, 2009)

Just down the road from me this one!


----------



## vig (Jan 20, 2009)

How about Mottram Hall?


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 20, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ball_basher (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi

i cant think of any De Vere courses in the Manchester area, however there is a Marriots at Worsley just off the M60 , i havent played it but have heard good stuff about it , its held some pro events there before ( JJB Classic ) .


----------



## evita4 (Jan 22, 2009)

How about Mottram Hall?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Dave, you do like a challenge don't you mate.  We aren't all 300 yard drivers of the ball.  Nice to see that water is only in play on 4 or 5 holes though.


----------



## andiritchie (Jan 22, 2009)

I played Mottram Hall was nice very posh area Wimslow/Alderly Edge way,Also played the Marriot Worsley park only 15 mins down the lancs for me that was also nice bit dear like,Saw Des Barnes there from corrie years ago think that was him characters name.

Ill be for for a game later in the year gotta be in work to save my job at the moment


----------



## mono217 (Jan 22, 2009)

id be up for that


----------



## vig (Jan 22, 2009)

How about Mottram Hall?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Dave, you do like a challenge don't you mate.  We aren't all 300 yard drivers of the ball.  Nice to see that water is only in play on 4 or 5 holes though.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Andy, where's your sense of adventure?
I'll bring some rubber rings  

I don't drive the ball 300yds, I let my chauffeur (sp) do that.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 22, 2009)

Just got back from a Lesson.

My pro knows the pro at Mottram and reckons he could get us a decent deal.

He's passing on my details to him so I will update when he gets back to me.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 27, 2009)

Tim at Mottram Hall called me today.

He has offered the following;

Sun 19th April (They are coring the greens at the end of March)

Coffee and Bacon rolls
9 holes
Soup and Sandwiches
18 holes in the afternoon

For Â£45 per person based on around 20 people

I think this is a good deal so thoughts please ladies and gents


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2009)

FFTD that sounds pretty decent, i'm up for that. Will the price change if there's less than 20?


----------



## ball_basher (Jan 28, 2009)

deffo up for that matey ,


----------



## gjbike (Jan 28, 2009)

Count me in for that, cheap day out for 27 holes of golf


----------



## TonyN (Jan 28, 2009)

Possibly for me. Will have to sort work rota!


----------



## tincup (Jan 28, 2009)

Would love to but unfortunately am in America on that date


----------



## vig (Jan 28, 2009)

I would be up for that on the Sunday


----------



## evita4 (Jan 28, 2009)

looks like a probable for me too


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 29, 2009)

So we have;

StuartC
Hippy
GJbike
Vig
Me

As in Andy and Tony as possible.

I should be able to get 3-4 from work (all good guys) so that will give us around 11 people.

I will ask if the price goes up for less than 20


----------



## vig (Jan 29, 2009)

I would think so.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah me too Vig but I still think we'll get a decent price and there is still plenty of time for others to join.

Here's the course linky thing

http://www.devere-hotels.com/our-hotels/mottram-hall/golf


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2009)

FFTD if you need a deposit mate let me know and i will box you off.


----------



## ball_basher (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, 

Im pretty sure i could rustle up a few guys if need be !!!! 

Althoug it would be nice if we could manage to get 20 forumers ,if we cant we should make the guys making up the numbers join the forum lol ..


----------



## ball_basher (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey!!! 
Tony did you mention to the pro at Mottream Hall that we are the GM forum ??? It might be worth telling him they will get a good write up in the GM mag and they could magic those bacon rolls into full english breakfasts lol ???  

We could even invite one of the main guy's who run the mag to join us ??? good plug for the mag too lol 

Mark


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah Hippy I did hence the pretty decent price I believe it's about Â£60 per round normally on a weekend.

It would be great if some of the GM guys could attend or maybe send prizes in there absence????


----------



## teetime72 (Jan 30, 2009)

I can`t afford to send a prize, so.if the price stays at

 Â£45 put my name on the sheet.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 30, 2009)

I can`t afford to send a prize, so.if the price stays at

 Â£45 put my name on the sheet.
		
Click to expand...

I think we can exclude us forum members but if there are some old dusty R9's at the back of the magical GM cupboard (Is it like Narnia only you end up at your favourite golf course?) then I'm sure we would be more than happy!!

Will put you down for the day sir!

Tim at Mottram is off until Monday so I am awaiting a response for deposits etc.


----------



## 007chappie (Feb 2, 2009)

13th Feb to the 4th march, then 20th march - 6th april good for me. Im near Barrow in Furness so Preston Manchester etc all good for me!


----------



## evita4 (Feb 2, 2009)

19 April, the date has already been decided for this meet Chappie.  

See ya there.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 2, 2009)

More details;

The price stays the same if we are under 20.

Deposit is Â£100 for the booking and I must sign a contract and will be charged the full amount if somebody doesn't pay.(guilt trip bit!)

I would suggest we have 10 people confirmed and will be up to 20 by the day so they are happy with this.

The day is planned as follows;

10;37-11;13 9 Holes

Lunch 12;45 onwards giving us just over 3 hours for lunch and 9 holes

13;46-14;22 18 holes

I will happily take cheques from people or we can sort out some other method.

Can people PM me confirmations and I will post on here


----------



## evita4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Good job mate, will give you a deposit cheque this weekend if you are coming up.  Will let you know weather wise on Friday night.


----------



## 007chappie (Feb 2, 2009)

19 April, the date has already been decided for this meet Chappie.  

See ya there.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm....
Seems I'm a bit of a nugget! 
Sorry guys would love to come but will be out here in the bloody freezing North Sea from the 9th to the 23rd.
Let me know if you organise anything else and enjoy your day!


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok so far we have;

Me
GJBike
StuartC
Evita4

Any more for anymore? Need to pay the deposit by the end of Feb begining of March.

Cheques can be made payable to "DeVere Mottram Hall"


----------



## TonyN (Feb 3, 2009)

Tony, I am interested in this for sure, I will let you know a little further down the line though.


----------



## vig (Feb 3, 2009)

You can put me down for it.
Sundays are good for me.  Gets me out of other things


----------



## evita4 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks a very wet course, best get set for some laughs Vig.


----------



## vig (Feb 4, 2009)

i'll get some water tablets


----------



## ball_basher (Feb 5, 2009)

You can defo count me in tony , will have to pay at the end of the month tho if dats ok ???? had a wild weekend on a stag do and rinsed my bank account lol  .. 

MARK


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok Gents the forms are in for Mottram Hall.

I need Â£10 from each who are interested PM me please as soon as, we only have 10 working days.


----------



## teetime72 (Feb 9, 2009)

O K. FFTD.book me in. Have sent P M.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok Gents the forms are in for Mottram Hall.

I need Â£10 from each who are interested PM me please as soon as, we only have 10 working days.
		
Click to expand...

PM'd sir


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 9, 2009)

Teetime,Stuart,GJBike and Evita cheers for the responses and cheques details sent.

Here's the course chaps

http://www.devere-hotels.com/our-hotels/mottram-hall/golf/championship-course

I might just bring my lakies 

Any suggestions for formats?

(Points deducted for Stableford!)


----------



## vig (Feb 10, 2009)

send me a pm with your details and i'll send you a cheque


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 10, 2009)

send me a pm with your details and i'll send you a cheque  

Click to expand...

PM sent Mr Vig!


----------



## evita4 (Feb 11, 2009)

send me a pm with your details and i'll send you a cheque  

Click to expand...

Same goes for me mate.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 11, 2009)

Details sent Andy.

Ok we have as definites;

Evita4
Vig
Teetime72
StuartC
GJBike
Hippygilmore
Me

And possibly Mr TonyN subject to rota jiggerypokery.

I have also got 1 guy from work to come,his names Duncan decent steady golfer If thats ok with all involved?

Any other takers?

27 holes,coffee, bacon rolls etc for Â£45.

http://www.devere-hotels.com/our-hotels/mottram-hall/golf/championship-course


----------



## HartleyHare (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm up for this FFTD.
pencil me in for definite.
I've not Improved much since the meet up at Goswick Hall last year but i'm always keen and up for a game anytime.

If you PM your details i'll send you the deposit.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 11, 2009)

Good on you Mr Hare!

Look forward to seeing you there

Don't worry about how good you are I'm no great shakes either.


----------



## HartleyHare (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm up for this FFTD.
pencil me in for definite.
I've not Improved much since the meet up at Goswick Hall last year
		
Click to expand...

Not Goswick Hall, Fishwick Hall....

All these ...wick hall places blend into one after a while.


----------



## teetime72 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm up for this FFTD.
pencil me in for definite.
I've not Improved much since the meet up at Goswick Hall last year but i'm always keen and up for a game anytime.
		
Click to expand...

Don`t worry about no improvement,

I`ll make you look good.lol.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm up for this FFTD.
pencil me in for definite.
I've not Improved much since the meet up at Goswick Hall last year but i'm always keen and up for a game anytime.
		
Click to expand...

Don`t worry about no improvement,

I`ll make you look good.lol.
		
Click to expand...

So what handicaps are we all?

Personally I will let Evita4 and TonyN decide mine as they have both seen me play recently.


----------



## evita4 (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking at the course we will all need every shot we can get


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 21, 2009)

Any more fancy joining us on April 19th?

http://www.devere-hotels.com/our-hotels/mottram-hall/golf/championship-course

Â£45 9 in the morning 18 in the afternoon and the usual golf club fare for breakfast and dinner.


----------



## teetime72 (Feb 21, 2009)

C`mon guys join in,you don`t have to be brilliant low handicap golfers,I`m not.It`s a good day out,Don`t be nervous it`s a friendly get together ,get your names in.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 23, 2009)

Got more booked on;

Vig
Teetime72
StuartC
GJBike
Hippygilmore
Me

+ Duncan and Steve from work,my uncle,2 cousins and one of their mates so 12 so far.

Forms are going to be sent this weekend to confirm.


----------



## teetime72 (Feb 24, 2009)

So it`s the Family versus the Forum.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 24, 2009)

So it`s the Family versus the Forum.

  

Click to expand...

you might be onto something there my friend!


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 10, 2009)

Forms sent gents so expect cheques to go out soon.

We have so far;

Evita4
Vig
Teetime72
StuartC
GJBike
Hippygilmore
Hartley Hare
Me+2 guys from work,Uncle,2 cousins and one of their mates (good golfer single figures I believe).

Which makes 14 so far!

Fancy 7 a side Matchplay for the first nine?


----------



## Yerman (Mar 15, 2009)

Just joined the forum -I would like to join the day at mottram hall is this still poss- if so what do I need to do?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, PM forefortheday he has organised this.

Where abouts are you and where do you play?


----------



## Yerman (Mar 15, 2009)

Stockport: Reddish Vale GC


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 15, 2009)

Played there a few times great course.

Come along we'll all look forward to meeting you

PS PM sent with details


----------



## Yerman (Mar 16, 2009)

Great, count me in, what time does everyone turn up?


----------



## mono217 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ill PM if its not too late.


----------



## Yerman (Mar 28, 2009)

What time does every meet? 10am about right?


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 8, 2009)

Just got details through from Mottram Hall.

09;30-10;30 Coffee Bacon Rolls
10;37-11;13 9 Holes

12;30-13;30 Lunch

13;46-14;22 18 Holes

There is flexibility for the afternoon tee times if we get a bit tight.

Confirmed so far;


Evita4
Vig
Teetime 72
Stuart C
GJ Bike
HippyGilmore

Also have 5 others joining us as mentioned earlier.

Anybody else let me know if you are still coming along.

Â£45 on the day there is space for extra if required.

Any suggestions for formats for the 9 and 18?

I'll be there 8;30ish.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 8, 2009)

Might be a good idea to start a new thread so as its at the top of the opening page, as for formats Texas Scramble for the 9 holes and Stableford 3/4 H/C 18 holes


----------



## Yerman (Apr 9, 2009)

What about 9 holes of medal play with only 5 clubs and 1 ball -no pressure there! Seriously though full handicap is fairer on us hackers.


----------

